# It's very quiet around here



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Seems to me that since this section moved down to the bottom of the forum, it hardly gets any posts.

So I thought I'd post something  

We're getting our brand new Murvi Morello in two weeks

3.0 Auto BTW :!:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Enjoy! Watch out for tyre rubber streaks on your drive! 

Dave


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Just to boost the PVC end of the site, here is a little post from a very happy PVC owner. 
PVC owners-of-the-world unite!!

Ca


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Trev.

As you can see, Dave has one but I think he's got water ingress problems with his, half of his roof and sidewall is missing in that avatar 8) 

I digress, excellent choice, they are lovely vans.

Pete


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Is that a Merc or Fiat chassis?

....and as for it being quiet down here mea culpa. I actually asked admin for this forum but rarely post in it. 

For why? Well apart from quart into pint pots posts most of what I post has a wider relevance (I hope)


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Hear, hear. In fact it's so quiet, I've moreorless given up reading it. 

Mind you, I'm still following the endless Fiat X250 judder saga, because I just can't get over how incompetent Fiat have been / are being. Just reinforces my prejudices against them! 

Our Merc 313 HRZ continues on its merry way - 8K miles up now, just had its first oil service at local Merc agent, Ciceley Commercials. All well, just a creaking door hinge which needed some grease, but otherwise faultless. Turning in 29.3 to the gallon as well, even when I'm being somewhat lead footed.

Stating to drool at the new HRZ long wheelbase designed for carrying race bikes, where the double bed at the rear can be lifted up by electric motors to give you a 6 ft long, 5 ft high carrying space. Just the job for IKEA and such. However, need a lottery win before this is a likelihood - nay possibility.

Our van is now packed for an early Tuesday departure to Suffolk, followed by Hertfordshire, then Hampshire to see grandchildren. See you in a fortnight !

Smick


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Enjoy! Watch out for tyre rubber streaks on your drive!
> 
> Dave


You've seen my drive then? Can't wait to reverse up it in the Ducato :twisted:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

I wanted to start a thread with this but not sure it is of interest to most. 

We want to down size and basically have both fallen deeply in love with the Mondial RL 

BUT - 

although it seats 3 it only sleeps 2 

Is there anyone who knows of a similar design where the seat will go into that third bed, without loosing the 2 singles at the back. 
I have looked at loads and once you get the seat into a bed you seem to loose the twin bed design and it turns into the double again. 

We want twins because I get up very early and he doesn't , also loo trips are easier and I can open the back of the van for fresh air while he sleeps  - you see I have it all planned in my head and just love the idea, just can't find the van. 

We are going to Newark and Peterborough so will be looking there. 

Thanks for your time and sorry for going off thread
Mandy


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

trevd01 said:


> Seems to me that since this section moved down to the bottom of the forum, it hardly gets any posts.
> 
> So I thought I'd post something
> 
> ...


I think this section should be moved back up the list. Maybe we could start a revolution?

Ah a new Morello, super! We had ours since October and it is superb, so quiet to drive and the bed is the best we slept on.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: It's very quiet round here*

As fellow PVC owners here is my contribution to help move us back up the list!

I have just PM'd Mandy and Andy about Wildax Motorhomes. Not sure if one of their models will suit but we love ours. It is just what we wanted and we feel it is well designed.

For those who don't know of this small company take a look at their website and watch out for them at some of the major shows.
http://www.wildaxmotorhomes.com/our-model-range-c15.html

We have had a weekend rally so far this year with another group and have several rallies planned with MHF and a 5-week trip to France and Spain planned for the summer. Our PVC is perfect for us with plenty of room both indoors and out under our F65 Fiamma awning but yet small enough to travel on almost any road in the UK. We prefer to get on the B and C roads whenever we can and as we will soon both be retired (roll on the end of April she says!) time will not be a factor in most of our travels.

For those who were at Carsington - all we have to do is to persuade the cat that Motorhomes are still fun but not if you hide underneath them when they have to move! He is safe and sound at home now after losing him in the Dales.  He obviously had a bad experience and we are not pushing him to come in the motorhome with us. Trouble is our last rally cost us £9 and the cattery £18. Of course his food was included and ours was not! :roll:

Anyone got any good tips for getting the cat back into the motorhome and keeping him safe. He wouldn't choose to leave me - he ran away frightened when a van moved last time and we think he got stuck somewhere, only getting free after he had starved and lost lots of weight. He is an old cat - about 15 years - so teaching him to use a harness and lead may be quite difficult - although I intend giving it a go! :wink:

Chris_s


----------

